# Gotta Brag



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I came in 2nd Place in the Amateur division of the cheesemaking contest for fresh, unflavored cheese. Made a mild chevre. Not sure how many were entered - still trying to find that out, but I'm happy, none-the-less. dance:

Now, if only I placed in the soapmaking contest. :really


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow Cindy! Impressive!
That is totally awesome.
Should inspire you to do more.
Congratulations.
L


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I wish I could sell it. It really is good! Because of laws and all...........yadayadayada.....I've just started trading with other vendors at the FM for produce. THAT'S probably illegal, but, oh well. It's not a "sale". A gift for a gift.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Congrads Cindy, I did not stick around today to find out.. I was just too tired to stay any longer and had to stop and get strong coffee to stay awake on the drive home.. Too many 3 oclock mornings this wk with the convention..
Wonderful news about your cheese... 
Barb


----------



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

dance:
WAY to GO!!!

I am a novice cheese maker, and have only experimented in my own kitchen and with my own family as guinea pigs. I think that is just TOO cool!! You should be PROUD!!

dance:


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

That's super Cindy! Congrats.


----------

